# End of the world sale



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As the world is going to end today(silly Mayans they just ran out of stone) I've got a few to get gone. I'll take $16 bucks each for these nicely grained mesquite enclosed reed calls voiced cottontail or Jack your choice shipped.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll take the one on the right........................cottontail


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike (I'll punch your card).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard the end was 12-21-12 LOL so you still got 9 days !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you ! Nows the time to buy while I have a surplus to sell.......and to celebrate the world not ending.....just sayin'


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I heard the end was 12-21-12 LOL so you still got 9 days !


Cool...I've got lots of wood !


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Ha.. I thought you knew something we didn't YD.. Lol


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I think the world ending today was just a sales pitch. YD is excellent at marketing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you................. that was all my idea.....honest....I swear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I heard the end was 12-21-12 LOL so you still got 9 days !


The mayans were all somwhat dyslexic......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Is the one on the left still available, I would love to try it before the world ends.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Don's calls drive them coyote nuts!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Is the one on the left still available, I would love to try it before the world ends.


Yes it is Wayne.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Both calls are sold ! I've got more PM me if you want some pics.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks !!


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

So, since the end of the world didn't come, and this was an end-of-the-world sale, they should be clearance-priced now, right?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are sold LeadHead, but I have more !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice ones. I hope we get to see many more now that we are all still here.


----------

